# would any one support us?



## edwardtimliu (Oct 2, 2008)

so i am hopefully going to make an online cube shop...
the price isnt confirmed yet but i would just like to know if anyone will support us
my friend and i are from utah, which is in the United states so it will be beneficial to all cubers who live near us. the shipping will be cheaper and hopefully faster, we are still high school students but we will do the best we can.
please tell us what cubes you want us to sell and we will try our best to sell it


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 2, 2008)

Why would anyone order from you instead of PuzzlePros, which is also in the United States? Shipping is very cheap from there.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 2, 2008)

idk... thats why this thread is here, i just want to know what others think and whether or not i should make it calm down michael  jk


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha, well that's an important question for you to ask yourself if you want to be successful- what will you have that the existing stores don't?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 2, 2008)

aha! imma have to think 'bout that...
ya i want to be successful but the question is how?


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 3, 2008)

what's an estimate of your starting capital?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 3, 2008)

like anyone, lower prices = my business, haha


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

What if its cheap but takes a month to ship?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 3, 2008)

michael you live in colorado and i live in utah, even if i drive its only going to take 2 days... lol


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

Haha, I know, I'm not saying your shipping would be slow- I'm just wondering if ThePIzzaGuy would still order if shipping took forever, even if it was cheap (like C4Y). That may not be a factor in your case but there should be other considerations in your business than list price.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 3, 2008)

Have the shipping of puzzleproz and the prices and selection of C4U and your store would own.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 3, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> Have the shipping of puzzleproz and the prices and selection of C4U and your store would own.


ya i guess ill do that, i just want to make 50 cents - a dollar on each cube...
ill see how low i can go


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder why I'm supporting you here...


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 3, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> I wonder why I'm supporting you here...


ok everybody heres the co-seller i was talking about, Michael Young aka not kevin
he can answer some of the questions for me


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 3, 2008)

I think as far as going for something that other stores don't, is eastsheen pieces. Everybody asks for them, but nobody but individuals on forums are willing to give them.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 3, 2008)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I think as far as going for something that other stores don't, is eastsheen pieces. Everybody asks for them, but nobody but individuals on forums are willing to give them.


can i just get an eastsheen , break and sell the parts?
good idea sn3kypandaman


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's what cubesmith does...
But, it makes me wonder why it hasn't been done earlier. Does eastsheen hold any patents/copyrights that would prevent the reselling of their pieces?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 3, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's what cubesmith does...
> But, it makes me wonder why it hasn't been done earlier. Does eastsheen hold any patents/copyrights that would prevent the reselling of their pieces?


i dont think they even care... idk why no one does it


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

Why do you say you don't think they care?


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 3, 2008)

Cubesmith does that for Rubik's pieces.

I don't know about the Eastsheen patent.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 3, 2008)

they dont care if you resell them... i think

cubesmith only sells rubiks not eastsheen


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 4, 2008)

i dont care if im double postin 

NOT KEVIN AND I NEED TO KNOW WHAT YOU PEOPLE OUT THERE WANT US TO SELL [:
we will probably be offering eastsheens, but we also need to know what kind/parts of eastsheens you want us to sell (white/black ES 2, ES 4, ES 5, parts, stickers etc.)


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 4, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> they dont care if you resell them... i think



Yeah, that's what you said in the first post. WHY don't you think they care?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 5, 2008)

idk... instincts?
we're going to be selling white/black ES 2,4,5, parts, and stickers. Joy Edison cubes, and anything most people suggest
the ones we dont know are : custom made Magic (preferred pictures instead of three rings...), MM, diy cubes, and sq-1


----------



## Quadrescence (Oct 6, 2008)

It really depends. On what? On responsiveness of service, shipping, pricing, variety of what's sold, etc.


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 6, 2008)

-Eastsheens
-DIY's (a,c,d,e)


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 6, 2008)

Quadrescence said:


> It really depends. On what? On responsiveness of service, shipping, pricing, variety of what's sold, etc.



We'll send confirmations within 2 days of your order. Shipping should be comparable to puzzleproz shipping; to anywhere in the contiguous US, it should be cheaper. Pricing is around or under c4y (with more reliability, too). Variety is going to be determined when people here tell us what to sell (right now, White or Black ES 2,4,5, Joy cubes, Edison 4's, ES parts).


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 6, 2008)

How much starting capital do you have?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

how much will u be selling?
will your cubes be from same sources as c4y?
i'm selling my type Ds at (10USD) with free stickers and shipping.
my shipping takes maximum two weeks anywhere in the world.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 10, 2008)

Taylor said:


> Well not to burst your bubble, I live in Utah as well, but I like Cube4you and puzzle pros.
> 
> Their prices are really good and shipping is fast.
> When's the next Utah comp?


idk yet... there will be one in may... maybe one in janurary


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 11, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> how much will u be selling?
> will your cubes be from same sources as c4y?
> i'm selling my type Ds at (10USD) with free stickers and shipping.
> my shipping takes maximum two weeks anywhere in the world.



Depends on the support. Current estimates say ES 2's around $5, ES4's at around $10, and ES 5's at $13-15. Most likely, Joy cubes and Edison cubes will be sold; depending on demand, custom Magics may also be sold.

Well, I don't know where the C4Y source is; all ES are directly from the company.

Are they old D's or new D's?

That's good; now I have a good guess on how I need to coordinate things. Ed, you read this?



hawkmp4 said:


> How much starting capital do you have?



That's kinda why we're asking what people want. We'll see the popularity of the choices, and base our starting capital around it. My guess is we'll have around, maybe, $1000. Maybe.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 11, 2008)

yes i heard... you need to coordinate... by you , you mean me? lol
and im probably the one ending up doing the custom magic, gosh


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 11, 2008)

edwardtimliu said:


> yes i heard... you need to coordinate... by you , you mean me? lol
> and im probably the one ending up doing the custom magic, gosh



By "I", I mean "us". And you could teach me to restring... just a thought


----------



## CymbalMonkey (Oct 12, 2008)

I want: Type Ds, Parts (like old type A cores, screws and such.), eastsheens,


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 12, 2008)

whats the site


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 12, 2008)

If you sold rarer cubes (joy cubes would ship faster from Utah) or void cubes or somethin else, then I would support you. Right now, not no much :\


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 12, 2008)

i will support you


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

CymbalMonkey said:


> I want: Type Ds, Parts (like old type A cores, screws and such.), eastsheens,



Thank you for the information. We'll try to sell those.



cubeman34 said:


> whats the site



The site isn't up yet, because we still don't know what to sell.



EmersonHerrmann said:


> If you sold rarer cubes (joy cubes would ship faster from Utah) or void cubes or somethin else, then I would support you. Right now, not no much :\



We're planning on selling Joys and Edison 4's, too. If we can get some rarer puzzles, we'll put the products on the forum. Any cubes of note that you'd like, such as Void cubes?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

What is a void cube?
I would love Joys and Edision cubes.


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 13, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> What is a void cube?
> I would love Joys and Edision cubes.



A void cube is, in essence, a 3x3x3 cube with no centers (in other words, you had better know your color scheme and you had better know how to deal with parity).


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh. any Tutorials on how to make it?
Parity is super easy to deal with.
i set up another topic on this in videos.


----------



## Town (Oct 13, 2008)

How many kinds of speed cubes will be sold?


----------



## finalfantasy2012 (Oct 22, 2008)

Taylor said:


> Well not to burst your bubble, I live in Utah as well, but I like Cube4you and puzzle pros.
> 
> Their prices are really good and shipping is fast.
> When's the next Utah comp?



Puzzleproz is good. 
But as for Cube4you being cheap, hardly. Their shipping is $17 for me (USA). Also everytime I order it takes over their estimated time frame, like 3 weeks. I never buy from Cube4you because of their residence being so far away making shipping crazy.

As for your store, I would buy for sure. I would like to see a variety of puzzles, but not just cheap puzzles that are fun to play with also some speed puzzles. For example some speed megaminxes. Good Luck, you should be expecting my business


----------



## Odin (Oct 27, 2008)

if your cubes are good and at a low price ill buy from you


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 27, 2008)

thank you all for your support we will begin the shop as soon as we raise enough money to do so


----------



## Odin (Oct 27, 2008)

hey how are you going to get the cubes to sell?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 27, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> Oh. any Tutorials on how to make it?
> Parity is super easy to deal with.
> i set up another topic on this in videos.



I don't know how to make one, but if you have a DIY you can take of the center caps and then scramble/solve as normal and if will function like a void cube.


----------

